# If you could change your MBTI type, what type would you be?



## col (Jun 4, 2011)

ENTP perhaps? I would want to try E, and there is no way I would leave behind NT because that is me. I quite like P also.


----------



## col (Jun 4, 2011)

Istbkleta said:


> INTP so I can explore amazing theories in my head and not need external stimulation.
> 
> And ESTP on the weekends


Oops didnt mean to do that as a reply to yours! Sorry!

Funny though you want to be INTP and I want to be ENTP  lets swap?


----------



## Morana (Jun 4, 2011)

I would definitely be entp  I adore them, they're so charming, clever and funny; but i have an entp friend who i can totally open up to and be myself with and i feel like they do have a soft side. I don't know I just love their carefree attitude to life. Infjs can get a bit serious and entps just lighten me up; it must be great being able to make people laugh so much ^^


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

It seems like the ENTPs have many advantages, 
being NT and fitting into the Fe fold and even extroverting while they are at it.

I would go for that if any.


----------



## Sagal Abdullahi Haji (Jun 6, 2011)

i would probably like to be an ESFP temporarily, I like their personality type.


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

ENTJ. To be exact, ENTJ EIE-Te 8w7 > 4w3 > 7w8 so/sp.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

ENFJ, ENFP, or maybe INFP, if I had to change types...but I'm happy as an INFJ. I love the ENFJs, ENFPs, and INFPs I know.


----------



## my melody (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmmm, I like being an ISFJ.  But yea if I had to choose another, probably INFP, ISFP or INTP.


----------



## alextyrian (May 2, 2011)

I'd never want dominant Te or Fe. I just can't imagine living without my sense of individualism. I think dominant Se would be fun. My ESXP friends just seem to live happier, less complicated lives.


----------



## PrinceinExile (Dec 29, 2010)

ISTP or INTJ maybe ENFP


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

ENFP, ENTP or ESFP.

Being an introvert in this world is too hard. I'd much prefer to be an extrovert, even at the expense of all this introspection.

I used to think N was superior to S, but my ESFP friends really do have exciting, adventurous lives. Much more so than me. 

F is preferable over T, but something about ENTP captivates me. My mother is one and she's awesome. I'd happily be one. 

I wouldn't like to be a J type. As much as I love them, it's not something I'd like to have for myself.


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge (Nov 2, 2010)

INTJ probably, they seem quite intriguing minus the cockiness, although possibly that's somewhat of a generalization.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

INFJ! But seriously, I wouldn't give up being an INTP.


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

As per the title of this thread: *If you could change your MBTI type, what type would you be?*

In the words of Freddy Mercury: Why would I want to be anything other than myself?



Pikazoid said:


> If you really had to change your type and _you can't stay the same type you are_, what would you be? I would be either ENTP or INTP. I'm pretty envious of their wit and sense of humor.


To answer this question <Cognotive dissonance! Does not match post title. *brainjolt*>

Ahem, sorry about that. Lets see. I have already explained that I would not change, therefore it would have to be forced upon me. Ergo it would not be my choice. Ergo I would not be me. Ergo I would become someone else. Ergo I would not be me <Danger: loop detected.>

<ERROR! ERROR! CRC mismatch in mental pattern functions. Forced reboot...POST successful. Loading OS...OS loading failure. Cause: CRC mismatch in mental pattern functions. Restore from latest backup...restore successful. Check integrity of prior 27 backups...integrity check successful. Warning: backup #23 is over 429 days old, it and prior backups should be erased to regain space. Loading OS...OS loading successful. Returning to normal mode.>

Yes. Something like that. Hmmm. Beware the warped humor of an ISTJ.:wink::crazy:


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

Yardiff Bey said:


> As per the title of this thread: *If you could change your MBTI type, what type would you be?*
> 
> In the words of Freddy Mercury: Why would I want to be anything other than myself?
> 
> ...


oh my god FINALLY SOMEONE NOTICED! *high fives*


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

Pikazoid said:


> oh my god FINALLY SOMEONE NOTICED! *high fives*


It was fairly obvious. :laughing: *high-fives back*


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I would choose INFP. I'm an INFJ.


----------



## kimINFJ (Jun 5, 2011)

It would be interesting to find out what it's like being an ESFJ....


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd choose ESFP, since I enjoy having fun. If I had to be ruled by something other than fun, then I'd choose INFJ and be a psychologist.

Hey, my signature finally worked! Now if I could figure out how to use emotes... When I click "Reply to Thread," nothing happens, it just puts me in the Quick Reply box, which won't allow the yellow emotes.


----------



## cardigan (May 31, 2011)

Permanently?
INTJ Would like to know how Ni works.
INFJ Like what I can perceive of Fe.

Temporarily?
ENTP. Definitely fun and logical to boot, but too much Ne. I need staidness.


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

Karen said:


> Now if I could figure out how to use emotes... When I click "Reply to Thread," nothing happens, it just puts me in the Quick Reply box, which won't allow the yellow emotes.


Try clicking on the "Go Advanced" button, that'll let you use the emotes. :happy: This is what it looks like in advanced mode:


----------



## iMarieish (Jun 5, 2011)

I think I wouldn't want to change it - I mean even before I knew anything about Myers Briggs, I always knew I was the artsy, creative type xD I'm even content with my personality flaws...


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

ENFJ, ENFP or INFP. I noticed another INFJ in this thread said the same thing lol.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd probably say ESTP since I have a bit of Ti envy. That and I want to be cool dammit! XD


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Yardiff Bey said:


> Try clicking on the "Go Advanced" button, that'll let you use the emotes. :happy: This is what it looks like in advanced mode:
> 
> View attachment 17013


Testing... :laughing: 

Thanks!


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

There's so many interesting types to be...It's hard to pick!
Temporarily: I'd like to be an ENTP for fun. Ne seems to be the most entertaining function there is, and ENTP wit, inventiveness, and brilliance in debate gives more reason to be one.
My permanent choice would probably be INFJ. They're insightful, kind, and introverts fascinate me.  Though...it WOULD be interesting to be any introverted iNtuitive. INFPs and their poetic souls, INTJs and their confidence, and INTPs with their boundless intellect would all be good choices too


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

If I really had to, I would be an either an INFJ or and ISFJ. I've always admired them.


----------



## Confounded (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think I would change it... I love being an INFP.
However, it would be beneficial to be a Judger rather than a Perceiver...
And it might be nice to be a little more extroverted.
But then I wouldn't be me.


----------



## jumper1213 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am INTP and if i could change i would be INTJ
hard 2 get things done being an INTP


----------



## lothweneriniel (Jun 20, 2011)

INTJ for sure.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

ENxJ, fo sho.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd probably change my functions from Ne w/ Fi to Te w/ Ni and be an ENTJ.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Well if I weren't so fucking awesome I'd probably like to be an ISFP. I'd probably be some tortured artist.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

Being ENTP is pretty great, but if I HAD to be any other type, I'd go with ENTJ. Then I would actually get stuff done.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

^ What those two said, and as a permanent change, ENFP. I would get to me mostly me, just a more cuddly wanting-to-help-people version :wink:


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd love experience the world through ESTP glasses for a few days or so.

If it had to last forever.. INFJ, I suppose.


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha. I see that almost no one wants to be an ENFP. That's okay. When I got the results of my first MBTI test, I read the ENFP description and prayed that I wasn't that type: seemed so flakey and hippie-dippy to me. But, I really like who I am and wouldn't want to be anyone else.

If I HAD to change to another type, I guess I'd take ENTJ. I think what I like best about being ENFP is the E and the N. I figure if I were a T I'd spend less time worrying about other people's feelings and also less time getting my feelings hurt. And if I were a J, I'd be more productive.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

hmmm....I love being INFP, but if I had to change I'd probably opt for something very similer - INTP, ISFP, or INFJ ....not really sure which one would win out at the moment though....


----------



## Future Sounds (Mar 25, 2011)

ENFJ or ISFP. They have the artistic F side and a conscious control over Ni and Se. Well developed Ni and Se in secondary and tertiary position is quite awesome. (Jack Black, Anthony Kiedis - ENFJ, Michael Jackson, Jimi Hendrix - ISFP)


----------



## rwt81 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm INFJ and want to stay that way for the most part. But I wouldn't mind trying all of the other types just to see how my outlook would change and how people would react to me. 

I do know that when I'm in a certain work mode I turn into a ENTJ version of myself. I have been told that I change and it was confirmed one time when I took a test on this day and received a different MBTI for the first time.

Consider that my corny version of Sasha Fierce (which I think is already corny about Beyonce LOL)


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

When I was in my teens I used to play at being INTJ to hide my more vulnerable traits. Conversely I secretly admired ESFPs and found them the most "endearing." Basically I wanted to be goofy, lovable and endearing like an ESFP but felt trapped in a kinda INTJ persona cos I look quite.... I dunno, "severe," maybe? (somewhat Severus Snape-esque.) The reality was I was somewhere in between (INFP) but struggling to figure myself out.

INFP suits me really well. I woudn't really change given the choice. But these days, if I had to choose, I'd say ISFP. I'd keep my Fi Dom which is pretty damn important to me but switch Ne for Se which, in theory, might get me following through on all my ideas and ambitions. I also feel that maybe I'd be less inclined to examine things from every little angle and over think stuff. Don't get me wrong, on the whole I am happy to be an Intuitive. But it can be a burden sometimes. I'd like to just *do *what I feel the urge to do rather than over-analysing it and second guessing myself all the time.


----------



## snizz (May 3, 2011)

INTJ. I would sacrifice the least amount of my smarts, and I would get more shit done.


----------



## skierface (May 10, 2011)

My first choice would be ENTP. It'd be fun to be an extrovert 

Otherwise...I'd probably choose INTJ...that way I'd be organized...which I don't like at the moment but I suppose that would change!


----------



## atsleepwalkingpace (Jul 8, 2011)

Maybe ESFP. I know that's weird coming from an INFJ, but blissful ignorance, "living in the moment" and starting over every day would get rid of alot of the problems that weigh me down, which sounds pretty awesome to me 

Otherwise I might pick ENFJ or ENFP. ENFJ because protector -> giver would be a good change for me and ENFP because they are lovely and fantastic


----------



## ardentauthor (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm fairly content with my type, but I really wish I could be an extravert for a day so I could see what it was like. With that said, probably ENFJ or ENFP.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

ESTJ...Just one letter off, but I'm curious how different the view of the world would be. I wouldn't ever want to permanently change from ESFJ. I've put in too much time into development. :laughing:


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

I, too, would like to try ENTP. That would be my mode for holidays, and all normal-to-easy work tasks. 

Secondary I'd like to move around as an INTJ. Their confidence and the strength of their reality is awesome.
They also handle confrontations - when they have to - fairly well, which I admire.


----------



## lreast (Nov 26, 2010)

Like many before have said and my opposite: ENTP


----------



## Crono (Jul 5, 2011)

For me in particular, my Si is by far my weakest trait, so someone who is really good at that. I would kind of like to know what it's like to have a really awesome memory, etc.

Other than that, I'd be interested to try out something like ESFP so I could just be kind of fun-loving and (comparatively) carefree.


----------



## Soleil (Jan 15, 2011)

I really wouldn't mind being an ESFP, they seem to know how to have a good time.


----------



## Fenrir317 (Jul 7, 2011)

ENTJ, that way I would be more directly commanding and wouldn't care as much for the affects my choices had on others and simply make progress a great deal faster. Even though it gets me into trouble sometimes I'd miss my Fi being factored in there as much and the lack of Ne wouldn't be fun but I suppose it could be a worthy sacrifice for an easier path to power and success and the like. Of coure I'd also have the bonus of having the same type as Napoleon Bonaparte who is one of my inspirations in ways.


----------



## coelho (Aug 3, 2011)

I wouldn't change it, I love being an ENFP  but if I had to change it, I would want to be an INFP.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I wouldn't change myself for anything.


----------



## Awakener93 (Aug 2, 2011)

ENTP of INFJ... charming, clever, and they act.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Well probably an INTJ, I have a thing for these people's at the moment.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Can't say I would change who I am, but I seem to have a preference for Ni and Te - but I'm turned away by Se and Fi. So half of me wants to be INTJ, while the other wants strong Ne-Si characteristics like the ESTJ or INTP.

Ne is the most difficult thing to turn off in my personality though. :laughing:


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

INFP.

I'm already about 49% iN anyway lol. 

It'd be nice to be able to avoid all the 'Ss' are shallow stereotypes lol.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

How about experimenting for a certain period of time as the other 15? :crazy:

I'd be interested in being any Se dom. or aux. type the most.
Fi aux. or dom. would be kind of funny because honestly I kind of find conflict _and_ confusion with a lot of people with it.


----------



## CaptainWayward (Jun 8, 2012)

I suppose ENTp since my Ne fairly strong; I just need to get over acting like a nonsensical fool in front of others.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm unsure as to why I would wish to change who I am.


----------

